# Please Help Identify The Cichilds?



## Cossamaximus (Jul 3, 2020)

Hello,

Could someone identify the two cichilds pictured below.










And the blue one in this photo










Thanks all


----------



## Cossamaximus (Jul 3, 2020)

Anyone?


----------



## Jana.bernard (May 27, 2020)

I would say the blue one is a cobalt blue Mbuna. I'm not sure on the others


----------

